# West Branch Turkeys



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone know if any turkeys at West Branch... relatively close to my house and looking for a place to take my son this weekend.
Or if not there any other place nearby?


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Alot more hunters than turkeys. Theres turkey there just not a whole bunch. Wait till the third week and try alot of hunters seem to give up early, and the birds seem to settle down.Dont over look Berlin there is more land and more birds.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you Limit Out, I appreciate the feedback....... forgot about Berlin....
Any specific area over there or starting point that you know about? I can pull up an ODNR PDF of it... but don't know the area very well.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Less Stress said:


> Anyone know if any turkeys at West Branch... relatively close to my house and looking for a place to take my son this weekend.
> 
> Or if not there any other place nearby?



It seems you didn, t do any scouting around for some birds to get on with your son, so you could go over to la due property plenty of birds out there , go over to rapids road and park at the many lots and go toward the river a lot of land to roam. I, ve gotten two out there before.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Stretched a little thin with time and did scout southwestern Medina county where my son lives with his mother...... I get him every other weekend over this way.....and this info helps tremendously!
I appreciate the information!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Gotcha, this weekend is the first weekend since the opener so it will b busy wherever u go , and the weather has improved, so I'd just go and find a parking area wherever u decide on , n no one in the lot and give it a go never know what you , ll find plus your getting and doing some scouting at the same time .. Good luck !!


----------

